# x process with junk cam



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2007)

this is a x processed slide film in c41 shot with a cobbled camera... those of you with a sharp eye will notice that the shutter is hanging.  I finally narrowed it down to shutter hang.

the ruby window is not in the center of this camera but on the right lower corner.






Im amazed how good the colors are.  Just like with any slide film the latitude is tight but not as tight as it is as a slide for slide viewing.


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2007)

Agreed.   :thumbup:    Colors are very good, considering the process here.    Nice!


----------

